
Show HN: Convert strings (phone numbers, color hex, etc.) into memorable phrases - curryhoward
https://www.huffgram.com/
======
mipmap04
Really fun to play with, but I'm not sure if it's really solving the problem
you are aiming to solve.

#FFFFFF becomes 'sort respecting whom did not made no importance yay'. I think
if you could enforce some grammar rules onto the resulting string, that would
make them a lot easier to remember - it's tough to remember the seemingly
random words it pulls back.

